# Beinhartes Erlebnis Rheinsteig **Ehrenbreitstein-Braubach**



## Sparcy (18. September 2005)

Anbei lasse ich Euch an einer mega Herbertstour teilhaben,
dich ich heute gefahren bin; Ehrenbreitstein - Braubach.
Die Anfahrt nach Ehrenbreitstein erfolgte per Bahn von Ingelheim nach Koblenz Hbf. Von dor aus auf der B49 auf die andere (Falsche  ) Rheinseite, wo man auch direkt unweigerlich auf dem Rheinsteig (Rheinuferradweg) landet.
Nach ca 1 km durch Pfaffendorf führt der Weg durchs idyllische Bienhorntal hinauf zur Schmittenhöhe, wo ein paar schöne Singletrails dabei waren.
Oben angekommen ging es auf einem Hohlweg in eine Senke mit Bach und später durch Wiesen parallel zum Rheintal (Affengeil sag ich nur!!) .
Dann ging es über einen schmalen Trapelpfad in Serpeninen hinuter in 
Richtung Niederlahnstein, wo atemberaubend steile Abfahrten dabei waren.
Doch vor Niederlahnstein tut sich das eigentliche Highlight auf. Die Ruppertsklamm. 235 Meter Höhenunterschied auf eineinhalb Kilometer Länge, wo man teilweise nur mit Hilfe mehrerer an der Felswand verankerten Seilen weiter kam. Also mehr klettern als biken   . Tja und dort ist es halt passiert und bin auf nassem Felsen samt Bike beim hinabklettern abgerutscht und habe mir voll krass das Knie verdreht   . Aber ein Beinharter kennt keinen Schmerz und weiter gings   
Unten angekommen ging es über die Lahn zum Stadteil Friedland und von dort aus über einen knackigen Anstieg zum Kurzentrum Lahnstein und von dort ins Schlierbachtal hinunter (Geile Abfahrt  ); so geil steil, dass ich mich so richtig schön auf die Fresse gelegt habe. Mit leichten Schürfwunden gings es nochmals einen sehr steilen Anstieg hinauf, den man leider nur schieben kann. Oben angekommen tat sich ein wunderschöner Blick aufs Rheintal / Marksburg / Braubach auf.
Zum Finale ging es einen schönen Singletrail steil bergab nach Braubach. Geschaft. Das war eine affengeile Herbertstour  , die ich auf jedem Fall nochmals fahren werde und anderen empfehlen kann.
Geplant war die Tour jedoch eigentlich bis Filsen 35 Km/1932 Hm, aber die Schmerzen im Knie waren so stark, dass ich mich anders entschied und in Braubach abbrach  .
Anbei noch die Tourdaten: 22 Km / 1145 Hm. Ca. 60 % Singletrail!!

Übrigens:
Nächsten Sonntag plane ich dann den Rheinsteig weiter von Braubach über Filsen nach Kestert (27,2 Km / 1497Hm) abzufahren.
Wer mitfahren mag, kann sich hier melden. Können ja dann ein "Schönes WE - Ticket" nutzen.

Bis denne und gute Besserung

Eifelyeti II


----------



## Sparcy (18. September 2005)

Noch ein paar Bilder. Größere Bilder siehe unter "Fotos" im Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrik (20. September 2005)

Hallo Sparcy,

Hab mir die Unterlagen vom Rheinsteig mal besorgt, incl. GPS Daten. Komme aus Köln und hatte auch mal vor einige Abschnitte in Angriff zu nehmen. Bin normalerweise oft mit dem Kölner Club unterwegs und wenn  es mal kurz entschlossen auf Bike geht, fahre ich gerne ins Siebengebirge. 
Dort ist leider seit einigen Wochen ein Fahrverbot auf Wegen < 2,5m erteilt worden. Na Ja muss man nicht drüber diskutieren, ist eh nicht verständlich, zumal solange ich dort fahre, mir auf den schmalen Wegen so gut wie nie ein Wanderer über den Weg gelaufen ist.

Dumm ist nur, die schönsten Strecken sind Teil vom Rheinsteig. Bin auch schon mal eine Strecke vom alten ReinSsteig gefahren. Aber der neue reitzt schon, zumal die Anreise zu Abschnitten sehr gut ist. Mit der Bahn kann fast jeder Etappenort angefahren werden.

Wie hoch war der Anteil an Wandersleuten?
Gab es Probleme mit diesen?
Wie sieht es von der Fahrtrichtung aus, kann man in beide Richtungen fahren?

Ich würde dann mit der Bahn Richtung Süden fahren, Richtung Nord Biken und wenn ich genug hab zum nächsten Ort mit Bahnhof und wieder zurück nach Köln.

Gib mal feedback.

Auf das nicht unsere lieben Volksvertreter auf die Idee kommen, unter den schönen Rheinsteigschlidern Bikeverbotschilder aufzuhängen.


Patrik


----------



## Sparcy (20. September 2005)

Hallo Patrik,

der Anteil an Wandersleuten war bis zur Ruppertsklamm sehr gering.
Jedoch war in der Ruppertsklamm reger Verkehr an Wandersleuten.
Aber wenn man Rücksicht nimmt, wird man eher keine Probleme bekommen.
Den Wandersleuten denen ich begegnet bin waren sehr freundlich und teilweise faziniert, dass sich dort ein Mountainbiker verirrt.
Und wie heißt es auch so schön: Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es auch zurück. Also ist es wichtig aufeinander bzw. auch auf die Natur  Rücksicht zu nehmen. D.h. z.B. blockierende Räder vermeiden um die Wege zu schonen. Wenn sich jeder dran hält funktionierts einwandfrei.
Zur Fahrtrichtung würde ich Dir unbedingt die in Richtung Wiesbaden führt, empfehlen.

Viel Spass + Gruß

Markus


----------



## Patrik (20. September 2005)

Hallo,


danke für den Tip Nord->Süd. Werd mich am Wochenende mal überraschen lassen. Steige dann südl. vom 7GB ein.


----------



## filiale (20. September 2005)

Hallo,

die Richtung kann ich bestätigen, am Besten von Köln Richtung Wiesbaden, also Nord nach Süd, definitiv !!!

keep on riding, Jens


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (30. September 2005)

Patrik schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sparcy,
> 
> Hab mir die Unterlagen vom Rheinsteig mal besorgt, incl. GPS Daten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrik (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo NEWbiker2005,

bin heute mal fast 2 Abschnitte gefahren, musst leider abbrechen, Schraube vom Bremssattel ist mir gebrochen.

Von Bad Honnef bis hinter Linz 30Km 1000Hm. Es war einfach klasse. Hätte ich für diesen Abschnitt nicht erwartet. Die Trails sind zum teil sehr schmal, wie man es halt gerne mag. Ein paarmal war schieben angesagt so steil ging es bergauf. Abfahrten waren bis auf eine ok. Zu enge Serpentienen, da kam ich nicht mehr um die Kurve. Ab und an Treppen, waren zu rutschig und zum Teil sehr hoch. Da geht mal halt mal ein paar Meter zufuß. 

Wanderer waren Streckenweise recht viele unterwegs. Gab aber keine Konflikte. An sehr engen stellen war dann anhalten angesagt, um sie vorbei zulassen. Waren meist erstaunt wo man mit einem Bike noch hoch-, bzw runterkommt. 

Biker sind mir keine begenet. Ist wohl noch nicht bekannt.
Ist auf alle Fälle mal ne Tour wert.
Bin mal gespannt wie die nächsten Abschnitte sind.

Hier kann man sich das Buch mit Karte bestellen. Im Buch sind dann die Codes für den Download enthalten. Das Buch ist nett geschrieben und gibt viele Infos zur Route. Lohnt sich
http://www.rheinsteiger.de/
Patrik


----------



## Pedalritter (4. Oktober 2005)

@Sparcy ,

schade das Dir dein Knie zu sehr schmerzte , bis Kamp-Bornhofen hast Du noch was verpasst !!  
Tja die Rheinseite hat es mit seinen engen Tälern in sich !! Wenn Du ins Dinkholdertal gekommen wärest hättest Du mir winken können   , ich wohne gegenüber (Spay). Wenn dein Knie wieder Fit ist und Du den verpassten Rest in Angriff nimmst kannst Du dich ja melden ev. hast Du dann einen Mitfahrer   (oder mehrere   )














Ich kann Dir aber auch noch die andere (unsere) Rheinseite empfehlen , da kann man sich bis zur Mosel austoben . Allerdings ohne Führer findet man nicht alles und mein Revier ist eher die Rheinseite   !!

Gruss Pedalritter

P.S. Bilder sind vom Sommer 2003


----------



## Sparcy (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Pedalritter!

Deine Bilder kommen mir bekannt vor    
Bin vorletztes WE von Braubach bis Kestert gefahren.
War echt ne affengeile Tour! Ca. 95% Singletrailanteil.
max. Steigung 33%    affengeil!!
Ca. 30 Km und 1400 Hm
Möchte am kommenden WE den Rheinsteig dann von Kestert weiter abfahren... Kannst gerne mitfahren bzw. auch andere. Vielleicht fährt jemand von den Beinharten ja auch noch mit!?
Bilder folgen übrigens noch  

VG
Markus


----------



## Pedalritter (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi Sparcy,

na, das ist doch super , das es Dir gefallen hat   .

Muß dir aber leider absagen , es sei denn es geschieht noch ein wunder   , und meine Gabel kommt bis zum Wochenende aus der Reperatur zurück   .
Aber wenn Du mal lust hast die andere Rheinseite zuerfahren (zwischen Koblenz und Boppard) , meld dich mal !!
Da kann man dann immer wieder zwischen Rhein und Mosel pendeln   , mit jeder menge KM und HM   .

Gruss Pedalritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

